# McDonalds To Use Fresh Beef.



## Vol

I almost never eat at McDonalds, but I do like this. It will be good for the domestic beef industry.

Regards, Mike

http://growingtennessee.com/news/2017/04/mcdonalds-to-begin-using-fresh-beef-nationwide-2017-04-03/?utm_source=Growing+Tennessee&utm_campaign=12c6fbdd49-growingtennessee-daily_newsletter&utm_medium=email&utm_term=0_d75710df8e-12c6fbdd49-296641129


----------



## Uphayman

Eating at McDonald's , falls into the never going to happen category here. But hey....if eating beef shipped form New Zealand is something you'd qualify as fresh......consider some yooper roadkill. Now that'd be a treat.


----------



## Tim/South

I wonder if there is a play on terminology and words here.

The 2,500 tons of beef we import from Brazil every month is classified as "fresh beef". The article did mention they would serve fresh vs frozen, so maybe if will really be domestic.


----------



## mlappin

Certainly reads like it will be fresh, non frozen beef. I can't see meat being shipped from Brazil or NZ not being froze


----------



## slowzuki

They apparently changed the local store so you order at a computer screen, no cashier. Gives you a stub and you go claim your meal. Call me old fashioned but I avoid self checkouts when possible.


----------



## Vol

slowzuki said:


> They apparently changed the local store so you order at a computer screen, no cashier. Gives you a stub and you go claim your meal. Call me old fashioned but I avoid self checkouts when possible.


Heck, I really like self-checkouts like at our area grocers of Krogers, Publix, and some others.

Regards, Mike


----------



## Lewis Ranch

Vol said:


> Heck, I really like self-checkouts like at our area grocers of Krogers, Publix, and some others.
> 
> Regards, Mike


Our local Walmart now has 8 self checkers and only 4 with cashiers. I don't mind the self checkout but I should get a discount for doing the work myself.


----------



## slowzuki

Don't get me wrong they are handy, but eliminating every single real employee in the store seems to be retailers goal.



Vol said:


> Heck, I really like self-checkouts like at our area grocers of Krogers, Publix, and some others.
> 
> Regards, Mike


----------



## swmnhay

slowzuki said:


> Don't get me wrong they are handy, but eliminating every single real employee in the store seems to be retailers goal.


Can you blame them when they want $15 hr min wage.Or they just don't show up for work.

I hardly ever see any high school aged kids working anymore anywhere.Sitting at home playing video games I would guess.


----------



## ozarkian

Lewis Ranch said:


> Our local Walmart now has 8 self checkers and only 4 with cashiers. I don't mind the self checkout but I should get a discount for doing the work myself.


Statistically, Self-Check terminal wait lines are longer. If I don't get a discount for doing someone else's job, something is wrong.


----------



## ozarkian

mlappin said:


> Certainly reads like it will be fresh, non frozen beef. I can't see meat being shipped from Brazil or NZ not being froze


I hope it's "Fresh American Grown Beef", and not Fresh water buffalo from India.


----------



## slowzuki

The highest current min wage I could find in the us was 11$ an hour, most seem to be 10 or less.

The kids need somewhere to start out. Can't replace everyone with robots and computers. I don't think my favourite restaurant in town would be my favourite without the min wage staff they have. Super nice even the clueless high schoolers starting out.


----------



## somedevildawg

slowzuki said:


> The highest current min wage I could find in the us was 11$ an hour, most seem to be 10 or less.
> The kids need somewhere to start out. Can't replace everyone with robots and computers. I don't think my favourite restaurant in town would be my favourite without the min wage staff they have. Super nice even the clueless high schoolers starting out.


That's not what he said.....they "want" 15$ and hour....so what does corporate America do? Eliminate them when possible....true liberal ideals smashed by reality....


----------



## slowzuki

lol I'm sure the all knowing and benevolent invisible hand will fix everything.


----------



## VA Haymaker

Vol said:


> I almost never eat at McDonalds, but I do like this. It will be good for the domestic beef industry.
> 
> Regards, Mike
> 
> http://growingtennessee.com/news/2017/04/mcdonalds-to-begin-using-fresh-beef-nationwide-2017-04-03/?utm_source=Growing+Tennessee&utm_campaign=12c6fbdd49-growingtennessee-daily_newsletter&utm_medium=email&utm_term=0_d75710df8e-12c6fbdd49-296641129


When I was in highschool, I worked as a "grill-man" at the local Wendy's. This was before "grill-persons" came to be....

They used fresh, unfrozen beef and made out the patties every day. The meet was cooked at a certain grill temperature and after so many minutes on the grill, it went to a pan for chilli meat - never burned. One night after the store closing, during cleanup a truck came with fresh meat. So did a district manager. Apparently Wendy's had sampled and analyzed prior shipments and found the percentage of fat was to great and sent the truck away. I was always impressed with Wendy's cleanliness and quality. That was a long time ago, don't know how it is now.


----------



## somedevildawg

leeave96 said:


> When I was in highschool, I worked as a "grill-man" at the local Wendy's. This was before "grill-persons" came to be....
> They used fresh, unfrozen beef and made out the patties every day. The meet was cooked at a certain grill temperature and after so many minutes on the grill, it went to a pan for chilli meat - never burned. One night after the store closing, during cleanup a truck came with fresh meat. So did a district manager. Apparently Wendy's had sampled and analyzed prior shipments and found the percentage of fat was to great and sent the truck away. I was always impressed with Wendy's cleanliness and quality. That was a long time ago, don't know how it is now.


Still impressive in my area, as is Arby's and Chick Fil A....the curve begins a steep drop after that, unless you count "steak and shake" they're purty good but not exactly "fast food"


----------



## Grateful11

Heck I don't mind going by there and grabbing a Quarter Pounder every now and then, it ain't killed me yet. I prefer Wendy's when it comes to fast food but it's much further away. This past Sunday after church we went to our favorite dive for Sunday lunch and had their big burger and it's almost as good as what I grill at home.


----------



## luke strawwalker

Lewis Ranch said:


> Our local Walmart now has 8 self checkers and only 4 with cashiers. I don't mind the self checkout but I should get a discount for doing the work myself.


Abso-FRICKEN-lutely!!!!!

If I'm going to do their job for them, I should get a friggin AUTOMATIC 10% discount...

Why I REFUSE to use those stupid things... I'll walk out of the store and go get it somewhere else first.

Later! OL J R


----------



## luke strawwalker

swmnhay said:


> Can you blame them when they want $15 hr min wage.Or they just don't show up for work.
> 
> I hardly ever see any high school aged kids working anymore anywhere.Sitting at home playing video games I would guess.


EXACTLY!!!! And MOST of those fast food joint workers are OVERPAID at what they're making NOW...

I simply double-check EVERY order anymore because NO MATTER WHAT, THE IDIOTS CANNOT GET IT RIGHT. What it is is that they don't CARE ENOUGH to get it right. Yet the squall for $12-15 bucks an hour...

Like my brother has said before, "We can send people to the Moon but we can't get the friggin' fries in the [email protected] bag..." EXACTLY right. There was a time when a screwed up order was fairly rare... nowdays, I EXPECT the order to be screwed up and am usually EXTREMELY surprised if it is not.

Sorry, but if you cannot LISTEN, punch a few buttons, and put all the items in the flippin' bag, you don't DESERVE over $5 an hour... PERIOD. If they want a better paying job, GO GET a better paying job. Course most of them couldn't GET OR KEEP a better paying job because of their crappy job performance and stupidity or carelessness. Cest le vie...

At any rate, all this talk of $12-15 "living wage" crap for patty flippers is nonsense... the chains will either 1) embrace new technology like that mentioned and eliminate as many mouth-breathers as possible, leaving maybe 1-2 people in the back to cook, AND/OR 2) raise prices to the point that people say "Screw it, I'm not paying THAT for a flippin' cheap burger that'll probably be screwed up anyway-- If I'm spending that much money, I'll put a little more with it and go to a better quality restaurant with better service and food..." Basically they'd be uncompetitive, so the pressure for solution #1 is a lot higher. Either way, a lot of patty flipping idgits counting on automatically getting $12-15 bucks an hour will find themselves out on the street looking for a job...

I appreciate folks that can do their job and do it well, even a lowly "McDonald's" type job... but I HAVE NO TOLERANCE for the typical tatted up freak-show "I showed up so gimme a paycheck" types that are the OVERWHELMING MAJORITY of people working in those places...

Later! OL J R


----------



## Swv.farmer

You know our local wendeys is good burgers good service but the golden arch they will bait you in 3 or 4 times it's ok and when you let your gauar down and you don't check the bag before pulling out when you do look they have put it to you and messed up your order so you always have to keep your guard up at the arch.


----------



## swmnhay

I relate self checkouts and touch screens to order fast food to useing automation in haying.An accumulator and a grapple show up for work everyday.Don't whine and complain or bring there drama to work.You also don't have to worry about the accumulator sueing you if it gets hurt you just fix it and go on.

And if I use the self check out which is normally faster because the welfare queen with a heaped shopping cart is in the other checkouts.


----------



## somedevildawg

Must be more than one cause I'm purty sure she was in the checkout ahead of me Saturday.....


----------



## Vol

swmnhay said:


> I use the self check out which is normally faster because the welfare queen with a heaped shopping cart is in the other checkouts.


Exactly!

Regards, Mike


----------



## Waldo

IN oz the check out people get 22 hr local council pay 25hr to pick up papers,so what chance do we hay barons have finding people for 25hr, a friend is the accountent for a case dealer their grease monkeys take 2,500 a week home.what do you blokes pay good plant operator's


----------



## swmnhay

Waldo said:


> IN oz the check out people get 22 hr local council pay 25hr to pick up papers,so what chance do we hay barons have finding people for 25hr, a friend is the accountent for a case dealer their grease monkeys take 2,500 a week home.what do you blokes pay good plant operator's


I've noticed help wanted signs for check out or fast food places around 11-13 hr starting.I have a part time guy that turns the steering wheel in the tractor.he doesn't grease it or fuel it.I pay him $15 to sit in the seat.

Well he turns it around on the end and touches the auto steer screen until he gets to other end and repeat so he only turns steering wheel on ends of the field.

First I thought wow on your wages but the exchange rate needs to be factored in.Still more then here tho for wages.
https://themoneyconverter.com/USD/AUD.aspx


----------



## slowzuki

Ouch, fast food is 10$ / hr here, split shifts - find something to do for 3 hours in the afternoon cause you aren't getting paid.


----------



## Waldo

Swmnhay, was thinking the same thing with dollar difference, so I will purchase some prices up here McDonald's large coffee $4.50 fuel diesel $1.15 @ liter $4.60 a gallon your dollar Rego on ute $700 dollars our money. T bONE stake $15 a pound.on the employment side we depend a lot on backpackers for Labour, same problem here you d,nt get a operator you get a steering wheel attendant. Funny thing is I have had other farmers sons work and you wouldn't feed them had a backpacker never been on a baler mower or rake 2 weeks could leave her to it thing is she had not been messed with bad ideas and would ask questions and keep a eye on things


----------



## somedevildawg

slowzuki said:


> Ouch, fast food is 10$ / hr here, split shifts - find something to do for 3 hours in the afternoon cause you aren't getting paid.


What do you mean by that, split shifts?


----------



## r82230

In MY area, split shifts are like 11.00am until 2.00pm, then come back at 5.00pm until 8.00pm. 6 hour work day, with a 3 hour siesta in the middle. Sometimes 4 hour morning shift (6-10am), then 4 hour evening shift (4-8pm) is also known to happen.

Larry


----------



## BWfarms

I never trust my order at fast food joints except for my friendly rural drive ins. I will be courteous enough to pull out of the way unless I immediately notice I didn't get a straw. I'm still polite about it as I'm fearful they will spit in my food.

I use the self checkouts if I have a few items and the regular lines are long. I don't buy alcohol much but the one time I grabbed a quick case and was trying to get out the door fast ended up with me being there 10 minutes longer. I had to look for someone to approve it only for her not able to figure it out so Manager!!!

Split shifts, I wouldn't even consider unless the pay was astronomically great. I can understand hard up and in need but I would be looking.


----------



## 2ndWindfarm

BWfarms said:


> Split shifts, I wouldn't even consider unless the pay was astronomically great. I can understand hard up and in need but I would be looking.


That's the general direction... "looking" for something better. The next step on the economic ladder. But, there are people, who, for whatever reason will not be able to take that next step...

The local McDonald's employs a significant number of people who are either physically or mentally handicapped. Some have been there since they opened the franchises. They are much older now, but pleasant, respectful and gracious.

We, (society) either pay them a wage that provides a measure of independence or we pay them to stay home. I would venture that many of the people that are constrained to that economic position would prefer to be "engaged" in some manner of work.

Not all certainly.... But a significant percentage of the local McDonald's employees would be.


----------



## deadmoose

I like my frozen beef. And as far as pay @ McDonalds--if you pay me, I will still not eat there. Gotta be five years since I have eaten there. DO NOT miss it a bit. None for me.


----------



## somedevildawg

You just ain't had their oatmeal moose.....gotta try it


----------



## deadmoose

somedevildawg said:


> You just ain't had their oatmeal moose.....gotta try it


Nope. More for you. I will tale your word for it.


----------



## 2ndWindfarm

I'll try that "fresh" burger when it comes out! I like McDonald's coffee, too. When I'm on the road, McDonald's is usually close to a truck stop or the parking lot is big enough that I can swing my load in and out again without too much trouble.

And the Canada menu is always a different "surprise", too! You can get gravy on your fries or sweet potato fries and the salads are way different than the US menu.

And I get a big kick outta the laughter and the comments from folk's in Canada whenever US political news is on the TV...


----------



## swmnhay

I don't know what the big deal about fresh meat is.With home raised beef I'd just a soon have it in freezer for a month as to have it fresh.To me it is just to rich until frozen awhile.Well that's for homegrown corn fed beef not trimmings and cull cows ground up.

McD really raised their prices last couple yrs.They raised price when beef went up and when beef went down they raised the price again.Getting pretty close in price to a sit down restaurant for a burger anyway.


----------



## Grateful11

swmnhay said:


> I don't know what the big deal about fresh meat is.With home raised beef I'd just a soon have it in freezer for a month as to have it fresh.To me it is just to rich until frozen awhile.Well that's for homegrown corn fed beef not trimmings and cull cows ground up.
> 
> McD really raised their prices last couple yrs.They raised price when beef went up and when beef went down they raised the price again.Getting pretty close in price to a sit down restaurant for a burger anyway.


No restaurant around here that serves any kind of beef has lowered their price since beef bottomed out, pretty typical. Our favorite steakhouse is Texas Roadhouse and they raised their prices and have yet to drop them back down. One thing about the place is we've never gotten a bad meal there, can't say that about any other places.


----------



## Waldo

What,should the cheapest a 10 dollar steak you could reshoe your boot with or the 20dollar that melts in your mouth.it,s cheaper here to go to local hamburger place than eat at mcaas better too


----------



## swmnhay

Grateful11 said:


> No restaurant around here that serves any kind of beef has lowered their price since beef bottomed out, pretty typical. Our favorite steakhouse is Texas Roadhouse and they raised their prices and have yet to drop them back down. One thing about the place is we've never gotten a bad meal there, can't say that about any other places.


I eat at TRH once in awhile.Have always had a good steak at a reasonable price.Was in Sioux Falls TRH couple weeks ago and they have a board with the amount of meat they cut for the week.It was around 3500 lbs for the week.Busy place!


----------



## Grateful11

swmnhay said:


> I eat at TRH once in awhile.Have always had a good steak at a reasonable price.Was in Sioux Falls TRH couple weeks ago and they have a board with the amount of meat they cut for the week.It was around 3500 lbs for the week.Busy place!


I can go to TRH and get an 8 oz. Sirloin for about $11 plus my sweet tea. They bring you a bucket of peanuts and endless yeast rolls. By the time I fill up on the extras I can't eat all my steak.


----------



## hillside hay

Not to mention the service at TRH is top notch. They do an excellent job and are attentive at the right times. That's every location I've been at. That is a few to say the least.


----------



## swmnhay

hillside hay said:


> Not to mention the service at TRH is top notch. They do an excellent job and are attentive at the right times. That's every location I've been at. That is a few to say the least.


And they are fast.Don't even have the first beer gone and the steak is in front of you.


----------



## Waldo

YOU GUYS IN THE STATE,S ARE SPOLT ,I LOVE A GOOD STAKE KNOCK THE HORNS OFF WIPE IT BUM AND ON THE PLATE.ONE OF MY FRIENDS WHEN ON A NEW HOLLAND TRIP TO TEXAS AND THIS BLOKE IS A BIG EATER,BUT THE TEXAS BEAT HIM .WE HAVEN'T GOT THE RESTAURANT CHOICES YOU HAVE LOTS OF ASIAN AND EURO TYPES AND THE PLACE WHERE 200 DOLLARS AND YOU CAN'T FIND IT ON YOUR PLATE


----------



## FarmerCline

deadmoose said:


> I like my frozen beef. And as far as pay @ McDonalds--if you pay me, I will still not eat there. Gotta be five years since I have eaten there. DO NOT miss it a bit. None for me.


 Yep, I'm the same way about McDonald's.....couldn't pay me to eat there. It's been at least 10 years or more since I have eaten at one.


----------



## Grateful11

hillside hay said:


> Not to mention the service at TRH is top notch. They do an excellent job and are attentive at the right times. That's every location I've been at. That is a few to say the least.


Ate at the one in Kissimmee, FL about a year ago and even the service there was top notch maybe even over the top. I've never seen them bring as much bread as the girl there did for 2 people. The yeast rolls at that one were almost as big as my hand.

We've found that the restaurants in the tourist areas usually have terrible service but not TRH. Some of the worst service we've ever had was at restaurants was in and around Gatlinburg.


----------



## Lewis Ranch

Grateful11 said:


> Ate at the one in Kissimmee, FL about a year ago and even the service there was top notch maybe even over the top. I've never seen them bring as much bread as the girl there did for 2 people. The yeast rolls at that one were almost as big as my hand.
> 
> We've found that the restaurants in the tourist areas usually have terrible service but not TRH. Some of the worst service we've ever had was at restaurants was in and around Gatlinburg.


TRH is excellent across the country, their stores get "secret shopped" weekly. If the servers don't pass all the checkpoints its grounds for firing. One of my best friends is a manager at TRH and we routinely visit different stores to eat then chat with the owners and mangers about what could be done differently.


----------



## mlappin

slowzuki said:


> They apparently changed the local store so you order at a computer screen, no cashier. Gives you a stub and you go claim your meal. Call me old fashioned but I avoid self checkouts when possible.


Personally I hate the self checkouts, until I start to get a discount for doing it myself I'll wait in line for a cashier. Once they get everybody trained like good little sheeple you'll be lucky to have one actual cashier. Cashiers may not make much and even if they are still receiving some government assistance at least they are trying, thats a lot better then having them loose a job to a self checkout then having the government take all their living out of my pocket.



swmnhay said:


> Can you blame them when they want $15 hr min wage.Or they just don't show up for work.
> 
> I hardly ever see any high school aged kids working anymore anywhere.Sitting at home playing video games I would guess.


Why would they work? Pretty sad state of affairs when you drive by a high school and the students have nicer cars that mommy and daddy bought for em and than the teachers can afford.


----------



## aawhite

I wonder if this means they will quit buying old cull cows from dairies? They used to buy a lot of junk dairy cows.


----------



## mlappin

aawhite said:


> I wonder if this means they will quit buying old cull cows from dairies? They used to buy a lot of junk dairy cows.


Paint em all black then somebody will buy em and claim 100% angus beef.


----------



## endrow

aawhite said:


> I wonder if this means they will quit buying old cull cows from dairies? They used to buy a lot of junk dairy cows.


 :huh:


----------



## deadmoose

aawhite said:


> I wonder if this means they will quit buying old cull cows from dairies? They used to buy a lot of junk dairy cows.


They claim fresh. Aka never frozen. And only on some menu items, correct?


----------



## r82230

mlappin said:


> Paint em all black then somebody will buy em and claim 100% angus beef.


Ah, one more reason dairy farmers have a lot of Holsteins, don't need as much black paint. :lol: :lol: :lol:

Larry


----------



## Tim/South

mlappin said:


> Paint em all black then somebody will buy em and claim 100% angus beef.


Local order buyer says if they have any black then there is Angus in the blood somewhere.

BTW I did know a guy who had some shorthorn cross cattle. Calves would have a few white spots on the side. He used shoe polish on those calves spots before he sold them.


----------



## aawhite

I still remember taking a cow in from our dairy, had lots of health issues, lost weight, almost no milk. Stuck around the sale barn to see what cattle were pricing at, watched a contract buyer purchase our cow and several other really rough cows, some dairy some beef breed.

I asked him a little later who he was buying for/where the cows were ultimately going, he just grinned, said he couldn't tell me, but that I should enjoy eating my Big Mac's. This was many years ago, and I quit eating at Mc D's for several years after that, except for their sausage biscuits.


----------



## mlappin

2ndWindfarm said:


> We, (society) either pay them a wage that provides a measure of independence or we pay them to stay home. I would venture that many of the people that are constrained to that economic position would prefer to be "engaged" in some manner of work.


I must just be out of touch, personally I can't figure out how anybody can just stay at home then actually expect a check for using my air. Fractured my big toe in multiple places a month ago, moving fork lift forks, one hung up and wouldn't move till I turned my back on it and it landed on the big toe, by the next day it looked like somebody lopped my toe off and replaced it with a burnt to hell chunk of sausage.

First week was ordered to stay off it and keep it iced, luckily nothing moved so a stupid shoe boot thing to keep it immobilized, I absolutely went bug shit for that first week. Literally did laps around the house then when the wife wasn't paying attention I'd sneak outside.



hillside hay said:


> Not to mention the service at TRH is top notch. They do an excellent job and are attentive at the right times. That's every location I've been at. That is a few to say the least.


I refuse to pay for anything eating out when I know I have much better at home in the freezer. This new place we had our beef processed did a rough scoring on the first critter we took in, scored around 66 or 67, not sure what or how they are scoring, but they said was one of the highest they've personally seen. All nice and vac packed, did a round steak the next day in the slow cooker for beef manhattans. They really do an excellent job, was one of the nicest looking steaks in the vac pack I've ever seen. Not spending my money at TRH or any of the other "steak" houses thank you very much.


----------



## BWfarms

Mlappin, I haven't bought beef in a grocery store much less ordered a steak in a restaurant in years. I was last in a TRH 5 years ago, the waitress asked me if I would like to inspect the steak counter. I declined saying, "Nope, wasn't impressed." Admittedly she was taken aback because they do pride themselves on their steaks. In the beginning stages of my farm to table enterprise, I did purchase competitors steaks and burgers to gauge where I rank.

On the McDonald's note, along with using fresh meat since their supplier in Brazil failed them, they do background checks before giving you your fries.


----------



## Ray 54

Good to know the Brazilian beef that had gone bad and then had acid poured over it didn't pass the Mac test. Most of Europe and Asia cut them off but not the US. Bonnear former speaker of the House of Representatives has signed on to help them keep it coming in to the US.


----------



## hillside hay

This is my next freezer addition. Come September he becomes delicious. He's eating 10 lbs corn meal 8 lbs mixed feed 15-20 lbs dry hay and some pasture. He is sorta lazy so he rather eat hay in the barn than walk around gathering it himself. The others I have an order buyers coming to check out.


----------



## mlappin

Picked another one up, this one went 64%, they were talking about hanging weight to finished and packaged beef. Good marbling but not a ton of excess fat to cut off. 398lbs of vac packed beef per half.


----------



## luke strawwalker

mlappin said:


> Personally I hate the self checkouts, until I start to get a discount for doing it myself I'll wait in line for a cashier. Once they get everybody trained like good little sheeple you'll be lucky to have one actual cashier. Cashiers may not make much and even if they are still receiving some government assistance at least they are trying, thats a lot better then having them loose a job to a self checkout then having the government take all their living out of my pocket.
> 
> Why would they work? Pretty sad state of affairs when you drive by a high school and the students have nicer cars that mommy and daddy bought for em and than the teachers can afford.


ABSO-FRICKEN-LUTELY!!!!! Spot on with your comments, agree 100%...

I don't get a discount for doing their job, I'm not doing their job. They don't want to have any cashiers or so few that the lines back up, well, I've just left the stuff laying there and walked out before-- I can do it again. Last week I was in wally world and had the "checker" that stands in between all the self-checkout thingies to key in overrides or help people when the stupid things don't work right-- she was walking down the lines waiting to check out because nobody was using the self-checkouts... She says, "you can check out right now right over there" and pointed to the self-checkouts... "Nope", I said... "Don't use those things... Don't get a discount for doing yall's job for you... Forget about it."

You couldn't be more right about the kids driving better cars than the teachers... and the bus driver's vehicles are even MORE of an embarrassment... LOL My favorite thing is getting run off the road by Daddy's little Princess that he's bought her a big new dually and put pink fender flares on it for her and she's got half her tires in MY lane... Just makes me all warm and fuzzy inside and elicits plenty of nice comments as well...

Later! OL J R


----------



## Vol

No, you don't get a discount for using self checkouts....but what you do get is a much quicker out the door with what you needed. And if you happen to be in a store like Walmart you are not toe tapping behind a 250 pound mother of 4 or more who has her buggy loaded down with food and sundries and is spewing ignorance.

I will gladly take the self checkouts....I value my time much more.

Regards, Mike


----------



## deadmoose

Vol said:


> No, you don't get a discount for using self checkouts....but what you do get is a much quicker out the door with what you needed. And if you happen to be in a store like Walmart you are not toe tapping behind a 250 pound mother of 4 or more who has her buggy loaded down with food and sundries and is spewing ignorance.
> 
> I will gladly take the self checkouts....I value my time much more.
> 
> Regards, Mike


If you shy away from Wally World the clientelle can be much better.


----------



## Vol

deadmoose said:


> If you shy away from Wally World the clientelle can be much better.


I usually do....I go about twice a year. I buy mouthwash, tooth paste, and shampoo by the case(s) and they are too heavy for the little woman or I wouldn't go then. 

Regards, Mike


----------



## somedevildawg

Amazon....purty little lady about 25yr old brings it to my barn, hand delivers it


----------



## mlappin

Meijers, Aldi's, CVS&#8230;

I just won't goto Walmart anymore.

The docs in Indy changed one of the wife's scrips, sent it to our Walmart while we sat there.

Stopped at Cracker Barrel for a late lunch, which by the way since the new bypass is the only reason to go thru Kokomo anymore, better known as stop light city to Hoosiers.

Got into South Bend at least a full three hours after the scrip was called in, went to the gun shop to pick my new toy up, bought some ammo, shot the sh*t with the gunsmith, then short some more with the owner.

Had to be at least a full four hours after that scrip was called in when we got to Walmart, still wasn't ready, was told 20 minutes, headed across the parking lot to Lowes, picked a few things up. Went back to Walmart, scrip still wasn't ready, this was like after 30 minutes, was another twenty yet before it was. F*ck Walmart, their pharmacy and the most likely made in china horse they road in on.

Moved everything to CVS, when refills are ready they call us. When a new scrip is ready they call us. Not only do they not waste my time they are cheaper on every single one of the wife's scrips and they are getting numerous. One is roughly 60% of what Walmart was charging.

Our family doc told us she had a friend that worked at the Walmart pharmacy and at one time at least the SOP was not to fill a scrip until you are actually standing there, then you can shop while you wait&#8230;.

So what little time self checkouts would ever save me at Walmart their Pharmacy has more than wasted.


----------



## IHCman

I love Amazon Prime. I can shop when I have time, free shipping, better selection than most stores, and don't have to deal with lines. Oh and no tax or not as much tax.


----------



## r82230

mlappin said:


> Our family doc told us she had a friend that worked at the Walmart pharmacy and at one time at least the SOP was not to fill a scrip until you are actually standing there, then you can shop while you wait&#8230;.


Yep, that's the procedure, except looks like you didn't bite on their gimmick, most people do however.

Larry


----------



## mlappin

IHCman said:


> I love Amazon Prime. I can shop when I have time, free shipping, better selection than most stores, and don't have to deal with lines. Oh and no tax or not as much tax.


I just wish the search engine on Amazon was a little more specific


----------



## mlappin

IHCman said:


> I love Amazon Prime. I can shop when I have time, free shipping, better selection than most stores, and don't have to deal with lines. Oh and no tax or not as much tax.


Not only that, stuff for the wife's aquariums is a lot cheaper on Amazon than Petsmart or any other chain store. Most of the time can have it in a couple of days, not worth my time driving to a actual brick and mortar store, and like already pointed out with Prime most of the time free shipping. Now if they would just start selling ammo&#8230;..


----------



## swmnhay

Local HyVee grocery store you can order your groceries online and pickup at the door.Don't have to deal with any checkers then!Step daughter loves it,places her order and picks up on the way home from work,don't even have to get out of the car.Sure is nice for her when she has a 2 yr old with.

They will also deliver it,there maybe a charge for that ???

At the Fareway store they bring your groceries to the car and take cart back,unlike Walmart with carts scattered all over parking lot.


----------



## mlappin

swmnhay said:


> At the Fareway store they bring your groceries to the car and take cart back,unlike Walmart with carts scattered all over parking lot.


I have some liberal friends, they claim that we need illegals to do jobs americans won't, I claim americans are just getting too lazy. Need proof? Just look at all the shopping carts left in the way not 50 foot from a cart corral, however charge em a quarter like at Aldi's and all of a sudden the lazy *sses can return a cart.

You cut off folks section 8 housing, food stamps, and cash card and I'll bet they won't be near as picky on the jobs they'll do.


----------



## r82230

mlappin said:


> You cut off folks section 8 housing, food stamps, and cash card and I'll bet they won't be near as picky on the jobs they'll do.


Are you trying to insult the Section 8 folks with your 4 letter words like 'jobs' and 'work'. Seems they also have distaste for alarm clocks too. 

Larry


----------



## MelaniePayne

McDonalds and fresh beef? Are you kidding me?


----------

